# Setting up a 20 Gallon Shrimp Aquarium



## blue1delta (Jan 8, 2013)

I like the layout! Cool stones!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Layout looks pretty nice.

If you slap a black background on the tank, it'll help hide the filter and equipment.

Narrow Leaf Java Fern could look really cool as a background plant (easy, too). Anubias and Cryps are also great.

One thing to keep in mind with the rock you're using is that it is highly likely to alter your water parameters, increasing both KH and GH. It's typically used in Cichlid tanks and even in some marine setups. So you'll want to monitor things to make sure all is well before adding critters. Should be fine for Neos, though and potentially Tigers.


----------



## Fishnshrimp2 (Sep 13, 2013)

That is some cool rocks you have! I have a 30g shrimp only tank and the shrimp are always out and crawling and swimming over everything, even on my hands when I gravel vacuum.


----------



## FFX-DM (Jul 16, 2013)

I also think that rock is cool. I can just picture it with little shrimps crawling about all the holes. Looking forwards to seeing some updated pictures.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

Don't mix other Neo's in the with the Cherry's. They interbreed and the offspring look terrible. Looks good this far. I like the size of the rocks


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I like the layout. It's great you have the kids attention. Now, you can teach them all about it. If only I could get my girlfriend to be that interested. lol


----------



## CatFishStryk (Sep 3, 2013)

I think that tank comes with the single bright LED. Per marineland's website, it's not suitable for planted tanks on its own; you would need to add more light.


----------



## HSA1255 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you for the advice; I do need to add a new light but I am not sure what direction to go...
From reading may posts on this forum I've found strong support for different types and I honestly do not know the best for this application. I want it to have moss for the shrimp and would like the other plants to do well. I've had issues keeping my 55 under 80 degrees... Texas heat. Anyhow, was leaning towards a good LED. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## SR52012 (Nov 3, 2013)

Sub'd... im wanting to start a shrimp tank as well! Good luck!


----------

